# Various civil war era and other bottles!!!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 30, 2021)

While I'm at college, I cannot dig. So I've resorted to looking for good bottle deals in local antique shops! Picked all of these up for great prices! I don't normally do this, but I decided to list the price for each that was paid to get a general idea of how well I did. I don't see this kind of prices back home!

Most of them are civil war era too!

$25 for this great amber med!





$50 for the cohansey jar (w/ correct lid and closure)




$45 for Whitall's Patent / Millville Atmospheric Jar (w/ correct closure and lid)





$120 for Spring Garden Flask











$60 for Summer / Winter Flask (will be tumbled)










$80 for poison group.




Thanks for looking,
           PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 30, 2021)

Magic Chicken Cholera Cure!  That's got to be the best name for a patent med I've ever heard of.  I'd have thought it was a joke if I didn't see a picture of the bottle.  Those are stunning flasks as well, I wish we got those up here.


----------



## webe142 (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice cobalt coffin poison!


----------



## Len (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi PlaneDigger Cam,

I'll address the Millville- There are several types of Millville Atmospherics. Three types of iron clamps for them too. However, even the most basic Millville usually goes about $75-$90. So, if you paid only $45. its time for the rest of us to go "Back To School!" (With gratitude for memories of Rodney Dangerfield, and "late Sept.'s Maggie May."   Also, you seem to like fruit jars. (Who doesn't?) Get ahold of Doug Leybourne's Red Book. That will give you enough info for at least one term paper and a whole lot more for you. Congrats on your finds. May we ask what school you're at?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 30, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi PlaneDigger Cam,
> 
> I'll address the Millville- There are several types of Millville Atmospherics. Three types of iron clamps for them too. However, even the most basic Millville usually goes about $75-$90. So, if you paid only $45. its time for the rest of us to go "Back To School!" (With gratitude for memories of Rodney Dangerfield, and "late Sept.'s Maggie May."   Also, you seem to like fruit jars. (Who doesn't?) Get ahold of Doug Leybourne's Red Book. That will give you enough info for at least one term paper and a whole lot more for you. Congrats on your finds. May we ask what school you're at?


Gettysburg College, in Gettysburg, PA!!! Also I usually collect Locals, Meds and Druggists,  but as a digger I dabble in everything and I especially can't help getting a fruit jar as nice as these, even more so for that kind of price! I've always loved Cohansey and Millvilles for some reason. Maybe it's becuase I've dug a few broken ones and seem to only find the lids intact!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 30, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi PlaneDigger Cam,
> 
> I'll address the Millville- There are several types of Millville Atmospherics. Three types of iron clamps for them too. However, even the most basic Millville usually goes about $75-$90. So, if you paid only $45. its time for the rest of us to go "Back To School!" (With gratitude for memories of Rodney Dangerfield, and "late Sept.'s Maggie May."   Also, you seem to like fruit jars. (Who doesn't?) Get ahold of Doug Leybourne's Red Book. That will give you enough info for at least one term paper and a whole lot more for you. Congrats on your finds. May we ask what school you're at?


I've wanted to get a Red Book for awhile now, but haven't gotten to it, lol. Can't dig here for obvious reasons, but I've been substituting my bottle illness with buying and selling to antiques stores and ocassionally ebay when I'm not swamped with papers and work, lol. Rest assured though, I'll definitely be back digging at the first chance during my Thanksgiving break and over winter break as long as the ground doesn't freeze up back in CT! I have found a few interesting spots that should produce some killer stuff, so stay tuned for more posts from me here and maybe a few YouTube videos!


----------



## Len (Oct 31, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Gettysburg College, in Gettysburg, PA!!! Also I usually collect Locals, Meds and Druggists,  but as a digger I dabble in everything and I especially can't help getting a fruit jar as nice as these, even more so for that kind of price! I've always loved Cohansey and Millvilles for some reason. Maybe it's becuase I've dug a few broken ones and seem to only find the lids intact!


Save the lids, clamps, etc. as some will be used in a later reconstructions. ...May your current bottle luck always be with you. 
--CT Len


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 1, 2021)

The two historical flasks are the only bottles dating to or before the Civil War. Here in NJ the Millville Atmospheric jars appear most commonly in 1870s - 1880s dumps. Same for the Cohansey jar.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Nov 3, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam, college was a ways back for me but welcome to PA ! You should try and connect with someone in the Gettysburg area. There should be some great stuff out around that area. But I fully understand. I used to dig bottles too here outside Philly. But life and other interests got in the way. But I still have 1500 bottles from digs in the 70's and late 80's. But I still buy up in Maine when there opening and closing up a house for the season. This was my last haul from the Fall up there. the Aqua Squat is a Dyotville Bottle works. About $225 invested total for this group between flea market and antique mall. Other bottles are Warner's Safe cure  Original Oil jar and spout, fire Granade, Masons Hero Pat'd 1858, Wyeth Wash with eye cup, Embossed beer Boston? and Citrine strap sided flask. And pottery Feild's Master ink.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 4, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> The two historical flasks are the only bottles dating to or before the Civil War. Here in NJ the Millville Atmospheric jars appear most commonly in 1870s - 1880s dumps. Same for the Cohansey jar.


Yup, I said and other bottles bc of that lol.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 4, 2021)

Oldsdigger said:


> PlaneDiggerCam, college was a ways back for me but welcome to PA ! You should try and connect with someone in the Gettysburg area. There should be some great stuff out around that area. But I fully understand. I used to dig bottles too here outside Philly. But life and other interests got in the way. But I still have 1500 bottles from digs in the 70's and late 80's. But I still buy up in Maine when there opening and closing up a house for the season. This was my last haul from the Fall up there. the Aqua Squat is a Dyotville Bottle works. About $225 invested total for this group between flea market and antique mall. Other bottles are Warner's Safe cure  Original Oil jar and spout, fire Granade, Masons Hero Pat'd 1858, Wyeth Wash with eye cup, Embossed beer Boston? and Citrine strap sided flask. And pottery Feild's Master ink.


I will definitely be digging when I go on breaks! I have some killer spots that I cannot wait to dig. My uncle owns a property close to Harrisburg (about 45ish min away from Gettysburg) that has an early 1800s farm house on it with antiques still inside and aparrently a large dump! Gotta dig that too eventually!


----------

